# iPod touch - prise jack



## Evl (4 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous ... 

Alors voilà, comme précisé dans le titre du topic, j'ai un petit problème avec la jack de mon iTouch ... C'est un iPod 4° génération qui date de Noël 2010, et qui marche par ailleurs très bien !
En fait, j'ai comparé par rapport à d'autres iPod touch achetés environ en même temps, et je me suis rendu compte que ma prise jack ne fonctionnait plus correctement (attention, ce n'est pas mon casque, qui marche très bien sur d'autres appareils ...).
Ma prise jack a donc un son beaucoup plus faible que normal. Bon, c'est encore acceptable et ne pose que peu de problèmes ... Mais est-ce que ça risque d'empirer ? Et dans ce cas, que pourrais-je faire ?

Merci d'avance à vous , Evl


----------



## Gwen (5 Mai 2012)

As-tu pensé à nettoyer le fond du trou avec un cure-dent en bois ?


----------



## Evl (6 Mai 2012)

Je n'y avais pas pensé ... Mais cela ne change pas grand chose. Le son à fond (et réduction de bruit active ...) ne fait pas mal aux oreilles (comme ça devrait normalement le faire !).


----------



## Gwen (6 Mai 2012)

Si, cela change beaucoup de chose si la prise ne rentre pas complètement au fond du trou. 

Ensuite, le souci provient peut être d'ailleurs, mais c'est déjà une piste.


----------



## r e m y (6 Mai 2012)

Est-ce que tu n'as pas limité le volume maxi dans les Réglages de cet iPOD Touch?

..











....





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h55 ----------




Evl a dit:


> ... ne fait pas mal aux oreilles (comme ça devrait normalement le faire !).



NON   Ca de doit PAS faire mal aux oreilles!!!


----------



## Evl (6 Mai 2012)

Tout simplement ... En effet c'était ça. Le volume maximum était limité ... Merci a toi Rémy ! (et desole du dérangement !). Mais ça casse les oreilles avec le volume à fond dans mon casque (121 dB sur l'étiquette ^^') ! 

Merci a tous, Evl


----------

